# tenderizer vs tender quick



## ecodork (Feb 6, 2010)

Variations of this topic have been covered but I don't think q has been specifically.

Is something like Adolphs Meat Tenderizer (lawry's) different than something like Mortons Tenderquick?  

I think the answer is going to be "yes they're different" as the lawrys stuff uses papya enzyme to tenderize and not "cure".


----------



## bbally (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes, they are entirely different  One is papain... one is a cure.

Adolfs (spice of the gods in my place) is papain and tears down through the protien fiber (70F to 140F) carrying anything hooked to it with it. 

Tender quick is not a tenderizer but a cure.  Containing sodium nitrite to "cook the meat" in the traditional cure method.


----------



## ecodork (Feb 6, 2010)

well explained!  thanks!


----------



## irish dog (Feb 6, 2010)

Had some of your "Q" @ Garco Fairgrounds last wednesday @ flowmaster demo AWSOME!!!!  nice Rig too got to see it first hand


----------



## bbally (Feb 6, 2010)

Cool.... who you with?


----------

